# 1st IUI consultation appointment next week



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Me and hubby have our first IUI appointment next week and we're not quite sure what will happen. Will I need more blood tests done, will a plan of treatment be decided upon (ie stimulated or non-stimulated) cycle. Hubby's sperm are in tip top condition, my tubes are all clear (hsg has been done), tv u/s showed everything normal, cd21 blood test came back really good. I'm just curious to know what happened on other peoples 1st consultation appointment.


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi HippyChicky,

At our 1st appointment it was pretty much a run through of how IUI works and the risks of multiple births, OHSS & eptoptic. We were also told what meds we would be using, already knew that we were going to be doing stimulated IUI. Collected prescription and were given needles etc. 
We then both got sent to have blood tests for HIV, have you already had these done?
It was then just a matter of calling the clinic on the 1st day of next AF to book in for 1st scan.

Good luck with IUI    

 
PompeyD


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for that info PompeyD, sounds like it's all go from that 1st appointment. We haven't had the hiv blood tests done, so will prepare myself for that (I HATE needles).


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

how did it go today?


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

The hospital is lovely and so are the staff, in fact it's feels more like a private clinic rather than NHS. When my period turns up next Tuesday I have to call them, then pop over there around day 9 of my cycles for a scan to see how the follicles are developing, then if they look good I'll get an injection to make ovulation happen then 40 hours later the actual IUI will take place. This is all happening so quickly now.


----------



## Maxp (Sep 3, 2009)

Good luck HippyChicky!

I have just finished my first IUI - had the insemination yesterday - I found the advice on here absolutely invaluable and everyone has been so friendly and helpful.

I can't offer you any advice (much wiser ladies on her than me lol) but I can offer you my support and all the luck in the world


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Best of luck HippyChicky, fingers crossed for you


----------

